# Corsair Osbian 900D



## Gast1111 (22. Mai 2010)

Hi wollte mal anfragen ob es ein 900D geben wird, und wenn wann?
Oder dürft ihr dazu (noch) NICHTS SAGEN?


----------



## timee95 (22. Mai 2010)

Es gibt nur noch ein 700D
Von einem 900D hab ich noch nichts gehört.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Mai 2010)

Es sind sicherlich weitere Gehäuse angedacht, vor allem nach dem einschlagenden Erfolg des 800D auch sehr offensichtlich, was hier aber kommt - sollte man auf die kommenden Messen abwarten, stehen ja einige demnächst an


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Mai 2010)

Zudem ist es uns leider untersagt, zu zukünftig erscheinenden Produkten Auskunft zu geben


----------



## FanomFrame (3. April 2011)

HI,

ich mag das Design des 800Ds
und die inneren Werte sind 
ja auch nicht zu verachten 
das Gehäuse ist für mich als 
8.klässler aber zu teuer

MfG FF


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. April 2011)

Nunja, am Preis kann man nicht viel machen


----------



## FanomFrame (5. April 2011)

wird wohl stimmen

MfG


----------



## DimensionFX (10. Januar 2012)

bringt mal bitte ein Gehäuse raus für HTPX basieren auf dem 800D... ich liebe mein 800D habe auch ein Gigabyte UD9 Board drin und betreibe 4-Way SLI aber für das dual socket board ist das gehäuse eigentlich zu klein da müssten man richtig anfangen umzubauen.


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Januar 2012)

Hi,

HPTX ist kein Standard der verabschiedet ist, daher auch nicht in der Planung.


----------

